

Ask HN: What is growth hacking? - quizbiz

I&#x27;m working on a social networking startup.
======
byoung2
[http://andrewchen.co/2012/04/27/how-to-be-a-growth-hacker-
an...](http://andrewchen.co/2012/04/27/how-to-be-a-growth-hacker-an-
airbnbcraigslist-case-study/)

------
bobfirestone
Growth hacking - A BS, sometimes rage inducing buzz word synonym for marketing

